# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  التيجان الأربعة

## أم أروى المكية

التيجان الأربعة ...
 لعائض القرني..
 ١-تاج الأذكار:
 "لا إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له،له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيءٍ قدير"

 ٢-تاج الأدعية:
 "ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الآخرة حسنه وقنا عذاب النار"

 ٣-تاج التسبيح:
 "سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته" ثلاثاً

 ٤-تاج الإستغفار:
"اللهم انت ربي لا إله إلا انت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما  استطعت،أعوذ بك من شر ماصنعت،ابوء لك بنعمتك علي،وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه  لايغفر الذنوب إلا انت"

----------

